# How to assemble EastSheen 4x4...?



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 23, 2008)

Accidentally forced on it and it popped...
Now I have all the pieces sorted out, and I've googled how to reassemble it, but still have no solution!!
Can anyone help?


----------



## Lofty (Apr 23, 2008)

haha I had this problem just yesterday!
I searched the forums and found a great lino help me


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 24, 2008)

Oops, sorry, I will use the search button next time xD


----------



## JU1CYFRU1T (Apr 29, 2008)

Lofty said:


> haha I had this problem just yesterday!
> I searched the forums and found a great lino help me



I don't understand what this means. I tried the search feature... but I'm still lost.

Is there a youtube video tutorial? I can't figure out how to get it back together... and someone in another thread said 'I followed the instructions'... but mine didn't come with instructions.

Please help/ post a link.

Thanks


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 29, 2008)

I was stupid enough to pop mine open to see how it works yesterday. Fixing it was a more interesting puzzle than solving! I found a nice solution. ( this is only for the Last layer, I only popped one edge) 
Take off the center caps (make sure the under part of centers are fitted in properly). Pull out the corners. Pop the edges back in correct position, be careful to fit in the hidden edge piece in the right way. Loosen screws. Pop corners back in (use some strength). Tighten screw, pull caps back on and done! Solution in about ½ hour. Early ideas included taping together pieces and rip off the tape after putting the pieces in. It worked, but the edge is stuck so that inner slice turns aren't possible.


----------



## JU1CYFRU1T (Apr 29, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> ... the edge is stuck so that inner slice turns aren't possible.



This is because you have an 'inner edge' piece that fell out of alignment. This is EXACTLY why mine came apart. I was cubing while I was walking... and I dropped it (from about elbow height), and one of my dedges wouldn't allow me to slice that face.

I could see the piece that was out of alignment, but when I took it apart to fix that piece, the whole thing came apart.

I wish there was a good youtube tutorial on how to get the dang thing back together correctly.


----------



## aznblur (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.google.com.au/search?cli...eastsheen+assembling&meta=&btnG=Google+Search

http://cubefreak.hp.infoseek.co.jp/eastsheen444.html

Oh look! Its the 5th link. Can people use Google?


----------



## Lofty (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats the same link I found when I searched this forum and it helped me easily assemble my cube


----------

